# Soundstream SPL12 info?



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Just wondering, I had read that there were a couple of different versions of the SPL series of Soundstream subs, anyone know if this is the better one?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

IIRC, the ones with the blue baskets were considered to be "old skewl" if that's what you mean.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks. I had read on here somewhere that the later models had a plastic dustcap and were generally a better sub also. I will have to search again.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Those are the second version called SPL 12n. The "N" was added to distinguish between the versions. I've never compared the two as I wasn't in the crowd these were geared to.


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

The SPL Mule was a 12" and was top of the line at the time.
I forget when the Exacts (velvet) were phased out...


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

The mule was designed differently than the SPL line. SS release the Mule and SPL170 (update SPL160..maybe) in '98. The mule's marketing was geared to the spl crowd as it's highest output was around 60-65Hz in small sealed enclosures. The Exact lines lasted the longest for Soundsteam in different versions.


----------

